# Lonely pigeon in Montreal needs a home



## myrpalom (Aug 12, 2004)

Hello everybody
Do we have any members in Québec/Canada?
A French speaking lady living in Montreal wrote to me.
She handraised a baby pigeon who bonded with her, but now as a juvenile clearly shows signs of loneliness, staring for hours in the mirror and cooing sadly.
She contacted a few rescue centers but when she says it is about a pigeon, she is just laughed at.
Is there anybody in her area who would like to adopt him and who has other pigeons so he could socialize with them?
If you can give this lonely pidgie a chance, please contact me:
[email protected]


----------



## maniac (Sep 27, 2009)

I live 30 minutes away from Montreal. Check your email please


----------

